# whats wrong with my pigeon?



## diva1 (Jun 16, 2012)

I asked this before but i am asking again.

okay so, i have a 4 year old mixed Indian fantail pigeon. I think its a female so i named her bubbles, but it bites and plays around a lot.
When it was a month old, its partner was killed by a cat in front of its eyes and it was also attacked but it survived.
Since then it has become a very angry bird and does not want to mate with any other pigeon. It does not interact with females and runs away from males who try to mount on it, only bites and moves around in circles when attacked.
So can you tell if its a male or a female.?
here are some of its pictures

Bubbles-
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7580343640/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7580343326/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7580344590/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7580343088/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7580343978/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7580344346/in/photostream

MALE PIGEY- TOFFEE
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7580372706/in/photostream

Male PIGEY- COFFEE
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7580398738/in/photostream

If above links dont open then try this
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is a beautiful bird you have there. 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It's very hard to tell from pictures, but if your males are trying to mount her, then perhaps they know the bird is a female. It is really just a guess though, until they actually lay an egg.

The bird may just be a male and not interested in any hens and/or feeling insecure among the other birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There is no sure way to tell what sex it is. You can have a DNA done on the bird.


----------



## Dove Lady (Apr 15, 2011)

I can tell by how it acts "most" of the time.. male fantails, I find, are more vocal and "dance-y" when agitated. Also I find they are picky on who they like. Maybe yours just hates his neighbours


----------

